# Cant connect to phone with bluetooth



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I am trying to connect my Nexus 7 to my vzw Galaxy s3 with bluetooth to use for data and also tablet talk. But when i try to connect it to either my gs3 or my gnex it wont connect. I am running cm10 on all 3 devices. They pair no problem, but they just wont connect. When I click on one it acts like its connecting for a second and then goes back to the way it was before. Anyone have this problem or know what Im doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

so I figured out that i needed to enable bluetooth tethering under the tethering and hotspot option and now it connects. But the tablet says it looses connection after a while, but the phone still says connected.


----------

